# Mac OS 8.1 ???



## Fogi (5 Juin 2000)

Essaie de le trouver dans les sociétés qui font de l'occasion Mac comme Microccase : 01 45 87 12 13  ou chez Phenix : 01 53 02 49 50 ou encore accropom : 01 40 33 31 90.
J'ai une version 4 de Norton incompatible avec mon système 9.04 donc, pour réparer, je contourne la difficulté en démarrant sur le CD norton qui  est bootable et le tour est joué.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2000)

Bonjour,

Pour faire tourner la dernière version de Norton Doctor, j'ai besoin de passer à un système plus récent que le mien (7.5.5), mais ma configuration actuelle ne me permet pas d'installer Mac OS 9. Plusieurs d'entre vous m'ont conseillé de passer à Mac OS 8.1, mais, après de multiples et longues recherches, impossible de le trouver : je ne trouve que des mises à jour, jamais le système complet.

Quelqu'un sait-il où je peux le télécharger ou l'acheter en magasin ?

Merci pour votre aide !
Marie-Laure


----------



## locyrille (6 Juin 2000)

Il est normal que tu ne trouves pas le systeme 8.1 puisqu'il s'agit d'une mise à jour mineure de MacOS 8.0 qui lui était payant et n'est (pas encore ?) mis en téléchargement par Apple.
Essaie de trouver Mac OS 8 en option, puis tu trouveras facilement la mise à jour en 8.1


----------



## szamcha (6 Juin 2000)

Si tu veux, il m'en reste un de MacOS8.0, je peux te le filer si tu veux... tu es sur Paris /RP ?
mail : schalifour@atos-group.com

------------------
"Tant va l'orc à l'eau qu'à la fin, il se noie."
(^_^)


----------

